# Veiltails?



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So Magic (the fish in my avatar and profile pic) is about 1year just under 1 year old about 9-10 months. I never even considered breeding veiltails before but while they might not be in shows i found a lot of people love this tail type and would like to see a solid line going so i was wondering if I should consider breeding a solid line of purples starting with magic because he has the most purple i've seen so far but google purple betta in images and that is what i want I also need to if anyone in canada might buy i am only asking this because i want to know how many people might be interested not to make a list of buyers. let me know what you think i am still very unsure.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion? usually you guys are 'yelling' about everything.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> So Magic (the fish in my avatar and profile pic) is about 1year just under 1 year old about 9-10 months. I never even considered breeding veiltails before but while they might not be in shows i found a lot of people love this tail type and would like to see a solid line going so i was wondering if I should consider breeding a solid line of purples starting with magic because he has the most purple i've seen so far but google purple betta in images and that is what i want I also need to if anyone in canada might buy i am only asking this because i want to know how many people might be interested not to make a list of buyers. let me know what you think i am still very unsure.




Hello. I am currently working with my orange veiltail. I think if you really want to, then go for it. It'll be fun trying to produce purple bettas and I'm sure you can give them away to your friends and family. There are still a lot of veiltail lovers out there. Don't let anyone discourage you from doing what you want.:-D
I'm a veiltail lover.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the BIGGEST issue with veils is, it's so easy to go to the pet store and pick one up for four bucks. not many people wanna buy them, since they're so common. yeah, you have people who LOVE them, but spawns can number the hundreds. will you have homes for all 100+ babies?

personally, i love veils. own four males and a female myself. one of them, i got from a breeder on here. but, i'd be iffy about spending even just the cost of shipping for one, because i can go to Pet Lover's and buy someone truly unique for just four and a quarter.


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

I already have 7 friends ask me if I would give them a fish after I've bread them and they're big enough to give away. Also my aunt and her boyfriend are asking for 5 for their apartment. I know I'll have more friends ask for a fish. I think my teachers would love one as a gift. I'll still have more but I'll find good homes for them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great idea I could give them to teachers as pets for the classroom and they are not to expensive to set up our local walmart sells tanks for cheap like a 5 gal with a couple accesories for 20 bucks (I am in canada so 20 dollars is really cheap) I know my anty is going to get 2 more bettas and I probably could convince my grandma to get one I will most likely give most away for free as gifts to friends and family... I would find homes for them before I bred them of course I think I could do it. Oh and I have been watching your thread and am thinking Sunkist might not be an egg eater but maybe you left him in to long because the fry you found were swimming free so maybe daddy had a midnight snack lol hope the 2 fry are doing well!


----------



## VanBoy (Aug 22, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Great idea I could give them to teachers as pets for the classroom and they are not to expensive to set up our local walmart sells tanks for cheap like a 5 gal with a couple accesories for 20 bucks (I am in canada so 20 dollars is really cheap) I know my anty is going to get 2 more bettas and I probably could convince my grandma to get one I will most likely give most away for free as gifts to friends and family... I would find homes for them before I bred them of course I think I could do it. Oh and I have been watching your thread and am thinking Sunkist might not be an egg eater but maybe you left him in to long because the fry you found were swimming free so maybe daddy had a midnight snack lol hope the 2 fry are doing well!



I'm happy you're thinking for yourself. See, I had to learn the hard way. My dad, he keeps telling me to throw my fishies away. He tells me I should stop trying to breed my bettas because I will never be successful. Every time we go to the petshop and I see a betta that I think I could use for my breeding project, he finds a way to make me not get the fish. It was until I finally said I had enough of him telling me what I can and cannot do and I used the money that I had saved to buy the things needed to breed. And guess what, I proved him wrong. I was successful and that's when I started thinking for myself. It wasn't just about fish, but other things too such as sports and drawing, etc..(everything I enjoy doing)

Lol. He really is an egg eater. They bread at night and I woke up to find an empty nest.:lol: The two fry are doing great.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been told by a few different breeders as well as the president of the IBC that veiltails are never going to be taken seriously until a few breeders actually take the time to work with them, create some solid lines, and prove that they are just as worthy as all of the other tailtypes!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

If I ever have time/money to breed I will try and set up a nice solid VT line.

Go for it, and good luck!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am thinking about it and I will get a export license once I have a solid line to sell to breeders in US who will then show them I think I will give this a chance what do you think?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I say; go for.
Your avatar doesn't look like a VT. His caudal is too wide and short to be a VT, at least in the picture.
And he is a blue line thus will produce turquoise, steel blue, and royal blue if bred to royal blue. True purple hasn't been created ... 

Good luck.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

What tail type do you think he is?
This is interesting.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

He is almost 1 yr old so he should have the full length and curved caudal VT normally has. But the picture looks as if he has wider caudal and not curved.

If he was tagged as a VT, he might be a cross between a VT and wider fins (HM/delta) or he has wide fin genes in him some where up his line.


----------

